# ekg and echo same day



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 20, 2012)

Is an ekg bundled into the echo code?

93306 and 93010

Thanks,


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, unless the echo is done because the EKG was abnormal and the MD documents well.


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 20, 2012)

According to the NCCI edits these two codes are *NOT *bundled.  You can check the edits on the CMS website  http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCI-Coding-Edits.html


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 20, 2012)

Cyndi113 said:


> Yes, unless the echo is done because the EKG was abnormal and the MD documents well.



Cyndi,
Thank you. Our physicians are reading ekgs. 93010. also reading the echo 93306-26. Do we need to add 59 modifier onto the echo code if appropriate? Confusing


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 20, 2012)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Cyndi,
> Thank you. Our physicians are reading ekgs. 93010. also reading the echo 93306-26. Do we need to add 59 modifier onto the echo code if appropriate? Confusing




Dclark,
 yes exactly. that is why i am asking. I had in my head they were bundled but CCI edits say they are not. The ekg is new for us and I am being asked to figure it out. I had in my head they were bundled but ....... now not so sure


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 20, 2012)

Theresa, you would need to add the -59 to the 93010.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 23, 2012)

Cyndi113 said:


> Theresa, you would need to add the -59 to the 93010.



Thanks Cyndi


----------

